# Grosse forelle Norwegen-Mjøsa



## Karl Inge S (19. Mai 2008)

Forelle 10.6kg  Ich wunchen es war mein.....

MJØSA FORELLE


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grosse forelle Norwegen-Mjøsa*

Oha, was ist das denn für ein Hammerfisch?  Glückwunsch an den Fänger!


----------



## Karl Inge S (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grosse forelle Norwegen-Mjøsa*

Es war der erste trolling-angeln im Mjøsa fur der Fanger....


----------



## Debilofant (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Grosse forelle Norwegen-Mjøsa*

Wow, what a freshwater fish - congratulation! #6

...and of course thanks to you, Karl Inge, for letting us know what´s going on in the biggest lake of your country!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Karl Inge S (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grosse forelle Norwegen-Mjøsa*

Forelle 5720gram
http://www.fiskersiden.no/content/view/671/53/lang,norwegian/


----------



## wessel54 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Grosse forelle Norwegen-Mjøsa*

das sind aber mal ein paar schöne tiere. da kann man echt neidisch werden|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------

